
Live Views of Starman - ktta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBr2kKAHN6M
======
robertelder
This is the kind of marketing that blows everybody else out of the water.

------
mkempe
I saw a few minutes ago a (ghostly) reflection of the mannequin's face in the
windshield -- looked like David Bowie with stage makeup... Camera view from
behind the spacesuit, the car was facing Earth, the sun was behind the car (I
think).

Think Ashes to Ashes,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0)

~~~
senectus1
didn't get a Screenshot of that did you?

~~~
mkempe
I wish. It was streaming on a Roku tv, so I don't know how to do that. Shortly
before the 25th minute of the Live Views of Starman.

------
ccozan
Making screenshots like crazy. The view and setup is so...above the words.

~~~
senectus1
have you got one where you can see the dummies face?

------
Slansitartop
When are they going to boost it into solar orbit?

~~~
coldnose
~6 hours after launch

~~~
Slansitartop
So is it on it's way now? The Earth is much larger in the live-stream than I
would have expected if it were on its way (lacking any expertise).

Edit: Guess the "Live Views of Starman" are 19 hours old. Did they stream the
boost into solar orbit?

------
davesque
I seem to be the only one who is bothered by this publicity stunt. Is it
really appropriate to launch garbage into space just to promote a brand? But
maybe, since we got to watch two boosters landing simultaneously side-by-side,
it was worth it.

~~~
tdb7893
It's necessary for testing to launch something so it's either this or a big
block of concrete. Also it's being launched into solar orbit and there's lots
of space out there

~~~
davesque
Right, but is it necessary to launch a $200,000 car while average people
struggle to accumulate much more wealth than that over their entire lifetimes?
Seems distasteful. Then again, this _is_ the United States.

~~~
ehnto
It was Elon's personal car, I suspect it could have been sold for more than
that and I imagine it could have ended up in a museum eventually. He didn't
just buy a 200,000 dollar unrelated car to wave his wealth around. I imagine
if Elon weren't such a strong face to these companies, it wouldn't be causing
such controversy. It is ultimately a marketing stunt by a company. SpaceX
launched a Tesla, because companies have more money than people so they can do
that. In the scheme of things this is not a big sum of money for most
companies and people do regularly accumulate that much wealth, albeit wrapped
in home equity.

~~~
candiodari
So, given that people are against inequality, you fail to see why some
billionaire's use of a $200000+ car as a useless paperweight is offensive ?

It's a huuuuuuuge "I'm richer and can do whatever and you're not" sign, that
is being shoved into everyone's face on TV worldwide. Or at least, that's what
it is if you're not a rich geek that can afford a car like that. If you have a
normal wage and such a paperweight is out of your reach even if you save every
penny you earn until you die, then it's just offensive.

~~~
tdb7893
I don't get what makes this particular use of wealth any worse than any other
way rich people spend money. He did it because he wanted to, not to rub it in
people's faces at all.

~~~
candiodari
Well, of course it's much more in everyone's face than most wealth spending.

